# Color injected fish



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

how many people here are for it, and how many are against it? it suprises me how many people at the lfs that will buy these!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

against, i prefer a natural look, and its cruel.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm agaisnt this, terribly agaisnt it. First, it just damages the fish, second, it;s not natural and third, nothing beautifyl at all.
Thanks


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

against


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

against i prefer all natural fish, im not even a fan of hybrids


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus @ Fri Feb 11 said:


> against


x2


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think that nobody in this forum will go with it! All of us love fish!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Guess who.......
Ok, I'm not going to say Ya or Na, But 
I have not seen any of these colored fish that didn't look healthy
Or Eat like normal fish, or any side affects from it or anything that you can see
...Unless it;s something from the poor fish keeping like the LFS
we have that rates up there with Wally World.
I use to buy Painted Glass or Colored Glass which ever you wanna call um, and I have several of them that lifed long enough that the color acually worn out of them, thus being glass fish again,
they didn;t act any different them any ofhter fish I had, schooled with their own kind, didn;t matter the color, ate like a starving fish everyday at feeding times, and so on......
If my G/F wanted a couple I would let get get them....
If your little girls or boys wanted them, and thought they 
was just cool, you wouldn;t let them buy them?

Just my Opinion


----------



## Ifigeneia (Jan 18, 2005)

I´m against color injected fish, even though those are not usually available here where I live. I´m not familiar with the procedure how the fish are dyed, but I´m pretty sure injecting dye must cause pain or major stress to the animal, and propably makes it more prone to health problems also later on.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm against them just because of how tacky they look... and because the color almost always fades out of the fish completely.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

cruel and unnecessarry.
Most of the injected fish die in this procedure.
http://www.deathbydyeing.org/home.htm


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Totally against!


----------



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm against even though I do have 4 painted glass fish. At the time I purchased them, I had no idea that they were injected with dye. I agree with Mr Aquarium, mine are all healthy and eat fine, act like the others, etc. Their dye is almost completely gone and will be just plain glass fish. Will I buy them again? NO. I do hate the idea of what they do to the poor things. I prefer to look for the non-colored ones...anyhow, that is what the colored ones will look like after a few months! Just my Opinion.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, there are not that kind of fish in VN, but I have heard alot about them. As I said, I am against this! Well, anyway, is it more expensive than a normal one? How much typically?
Thanks


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Absolutely against it!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

No they're not expensive at all... but that’s because they fade and most breeders do not expect that these fish will live long enough to have their colors fade. This is because most people who buy this type of fish are inexperienced.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

against!!

check it out...

www.deathbydyeing.org


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ours are 3.99-4.99 a peice I find that expensive!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, but most fish of similar kind are no cheaper... which is why I say they are not *more* expensive.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont have any dyed, Injected, or steroid loaded fish in any of my tanks. The only time I have them is if they are a rescue from someone else who no longer wants them.

Sounds like im a racest. "No fake ******** allowed." Trust me Im not. Like I said I will take em in if someone no longer wants em.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well thats nice to hear we thought we were the only ones!!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

What's even worse then injecting dye is...the fish that get dipped in acid. Remember the X-mas cories that were being sold on Aquabid. They dip the tail, and about 1/4 of the fish in acid. They put a med on the fish right away to prevent infection. You think those red and white albino aeneus were cute? Think of what the poor fish had to go through.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

That's really bad! Poor fish! I wonder how they can tolerate being dipped in acid?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I still have a quarter size scar on my hand from some cleaning solution that I spilled on myself over 15 years ago. It had a high concentration of acid in it. It burned for what seemed like days even after getting it neutralized. I can only imagine what it would have been like to put my whole arm or leg in it even for a quick dip.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

Agains it 100%


----------



## Vesuvius (Jan 23, 2005)

This practice should actually be done away with. The methods that are used to paint them are extremly cruel. I am against anything that alters the natural fish in anyway.


----------



## nyxWild (Feb 9, 2005)

umm. . . i've seen the painted glass fish however i've never heard anything about the injected with dye. would anyone like to explain or is it just that they're injected with dye? (i'm against it. it seems like something a business would do just for the customer who wants fish for appearance and not for a pet. someone who's willing to flush it down the toilet when they're bored. . . not to be crude)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> umm. . . i've seen the painted glass fish however i've never heard anything about the injected with dye. would anyone like to explain or is it just that they're injected with dye? (i'm against it. it seems like something a business would do just for the customer who wants fish for appearance and not for a pet. someone who's willing to flush it down the toilet when they're bored. . . not to be crude)


They are injected with the dye basically to add more color to the interior of the tank. Many people buy fish based on color not on their raw beauty. So they take easy to breed fish and color them up to make them more wanted by the masses. One problem is that the color does fade with time. But most people that buy these fish will never know because they cannot keep fish alive long enough for this to happen.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

most colored fish have parasites, they inject thousands of fish with the same needle.
I think if retailers inform people of how the fish are made to look yellow or neon green for example, they wouldn't sell as well, and with time the production will go down. it really bothers me when I see a purple oscar or jellybean parrots, or how about those pink polkadot gouramis.


----------



## nyxWild (Feb 9, 2005)

i visited the link the someone posted called http://www.deathbydyeing.org and also did a search for dyed fish and found http://www.fishtanksandponds.org it lists different issues on the ethics of fish and they also stated that corals are dyed as well. it is so cruel. especially the pink polkadot gourami. i also didn't know that the rainbow shark was dipped. i saw 3 of them today at a store and they were cute. but i know i'd buy them if they weren't dipped. does anyone know if the Red Tail Black Shark are dipped as well? and also just one the topic are the mickey mouse platies injected or born that way?


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

say no to colored fish


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

Most colored fish carry diseases, thousands of fish are injected with the same needle. Thats a fact and good reason not to buy them. It cuts their lives in half and a huge percent of dyed fish don't even make it to the pet shops. I think retailers inform people of that fact, sales will go down and with time production will stop. It really makes me sick when I see a purple oscar or a polkadot gourami.

I have to add that I am a fan of hybrids, keep and breed different types of cichlids. Im working with different parrot fish right now and none of them are dyed!!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't enjoy looking at any fish that had to suffer or is suffering to look a certain way in a tank. In my opinion, dyed fish are disgusting. Fish hybridized or bred to the point they can't hardly swim nor eat is also disgusting. Mother nature makes much prettier fish than we do no matter how we go about it, imo.


----------



## soshesays (Jan 19, 2005)

against it. I'm sure most people that buy them possibly don't know... we have a fish store by us, and I asked them just to see what they would say - "Are these fish going to die because of this? Are there any side effects? Is this safe?" and he's like "oh yeah, it's perfectly fine! Just like any other fish" some lfs's will do anything to get your money... but thats only one by me... I go to another one and the guy is so honest, it's great


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Absolutely against colour-injection in fish. It is sick, it makes the fish sick, and it's just plain not natural. I want to enjoy the natural beauty of a fish, not a man-painted one.


----------



## JerseyRich (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, it has been years since I've even BOUGHT fish at all. My koi I've had for going on 10 years and my silver dollars and tiger barbs I've had for almost 4 years.

I did once upon a time (1996?) buy some injected fish. However, I had NO idea that they were actually INJECTED to get them that way. I mean to a noob aquarist, how would they know this??

The funny thing is, after a while I got to know the staff at the LFS, and one day they told me about it. They ALSO told me that they DELIBERATELY withhold this information from the consumer because those fish were EXCELLENT sellers (read: profit generators) and they didn't want to ruin that. In a way I didn't blame them because business can be brutal. But the humane part of my heart was angry and I felt betrayed, especially since I had bought some while being unaware of the fact.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i second that ^^


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

Its a shame about some stores that would do that. Thats why you guys have to support hunest mom/pop shops who care about fish, and the nice honest people on aquabid. Large Chain stores are the first to have all the new colors and and the last to have healthy fish.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

Do those fishs get skin cancers?


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I’m against it.
My friend had fish that looked like skirt tetras, only they were clear except for the line of color (it looked about where the spine would be, just a little lower), and I sort of new it was unnatural... it was pretty, but having just one _line_ of color seemed odd to me.
My favorite color is blue, and I can get that with Neons or a Blue Gorami (that is natural, isn’t it? I hope!).

As for hybrid. As long as they’re _bred_ that way, and it’s not done to the extent they start getting birth defects, I suppose it’s alright. For instance, I’d like to breed guppies (eventually), and try to get a color that looks like a half-black kind, with the yellow fins...but with a blue body (maybe from the Moscow blue strain). So I can have a fish that’s blue with yellow fins... that would look nifty! But that’ll be a while, since I don’t even have the necessary equipment yet.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

im glad everyone here isnt so cold-hearted!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My lfs doesn't sell any died fish. They really care about the fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Good for them! my lfs has them in stock ALWAYS :evil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

totally against it!!!
dying fish is terrible and cruel


----------



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

On one hand I would never buy the fish since I just don't like the look of them in the first place but understand I also enjoy fishing. So I doubt getting my hook to the mouth every so often is not much of a good time to the bass and catfish of the world.

Plus its a fish, this is not a complex thing that is going to remember until the day it dies what getting that needle was like, I mean its over and the fish is back to the world of not knowing what went on a min ago. 

So I guess I fall into the area of "whatever".


----------



## flark (Jan 19, 2005)

totally against


----------

